# Grub2 GPT

## py-ro

Hallo,

Grub2 will mich ärgern.

Ich habe mein Notebook eine SSD verpasst, die ich vorher in meiner WS am laufen hatte.

Diese ist mit GPT-Partitioniert.

Es gibt eine EFI-Boot-Partition, eine BIOS-Boot-Partition und eine Datenpartition. Das hat in der WS auch ohne weiteres funktioniert.

Bei der Neuinstallation am NB kann ich aber nicht von der SSD starten, es springt immer in das Boot-Menü des BIOS/UEFI zurück. Starte ich aber z.B. von der Sysrescuecd und wähle in deren Startmenü, dass ich von der ersten HDD starten will, kommt wie erwartet das Grub-Menü und ich kann normal booten.

Installiert hab ich grub2 mit 

```

grub2-install 

&

grub2-install --modules="part_gpt fat ext2" --no-floppy /dev/sda

```

Keine Änderung, anscheinend wird entweder kein Boot-Code an den Anfang der SSD geschrieben oder er funktioniert nicht.

Jemand einen Tipp?

Edit: Das UEFI ist auf BIOS-Modus eingestellt.

----------

## schmidicom

Ist ein Schuss ins Blaue aber hasst du deinem BIOS/UEFI auch gesagt das es von der EFI-Systempartition den GRUB laden soll?

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Non-Mac_x86_64_UEFI_systems

EDIT:

Sorry habe das "Das UEFI ist auf BIOS-Modus eingestellt." überlesen, damit hat sich bei dir der EFI-Boot ja erledigt.

Aber wenn du kein EFI-Boot machen willst weshalb dann die GPT? Die ist ja erst nötig bei einem echten EFI-Boot und Festplatten die grösser als 2TB sind.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Apr 25, 2012 12:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Nein, ist aber auch eigentlich nicht notwendig.

Das "BIOS" steht auf Legacy Only, mitlerweile hab ich aus dem GPT einen MBR gemacht und die beiden anderen Partitionen gelöscht, auch den 0-Sektor habe ich mit Nullen überschrieben.

Immernoch das gleiche verhalten.

Im Momment baue ich den normalen Grub, mal sehen.

Py

----------

## py-ro

Nee, auch mit Grub das gleiche verhalten...

----------

## schmidicom

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Im Momment baue ich den normalen Grub, mal sehen.

 

SYSLINUX/EXTLINUX wäre auch noch eine alternative.  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Naja, wenn es Bootcode erst garnicht liest...

Der Lenovo-Support hat mich gerade aus der Leitung gekickt...

----------

## bell

Mal eine dumme Frage: Ist die (richtige) Festplatte in der Boot-Sequenz im BIOS drinne? Wird sie auch vom BIOS richtig erkannt? Ggf. die Erkennung erneut durchführen.

Da Du beim normalen MBR bist: Hat die Boot-Partition (Falls Du keine hast, dann die Root-Partition) den Boot-Flag in der MBR?

----------

## py-ro

grub, grub2, lilo alle das selbe Problem, der Bootcode wird anscheinend einfach nicht ausgeführt.

Mit der original HDD ging es. So jetzt mal zum testen Windows installieren...

----------

## py-ro

Ich kann die Platte auch direkt anwählen. Das Bootflag hat nur für den normalen DOS-MBR eine Bedeutung, aber selbst das hab ich schon getestet.

----------

## schmidicom

Firmwareupdate der SSD?

----------

## py-ro

Gibt es nicht, allerdings hat diese auch vorher schon inklusiven booten Ihren Dienst in einem anderen System getan.

----------

## schmidicom

Mit welchem Programm hast du bis jetzt diese SSD Partitioniert, fdisk oder parted?

----------

## py-ro

gdisk, fdisk, cfdisk, parted, sfdisk

Aber wäre hier ein Problem, würde er ja auch nicht über die LiveCD starten können, beahaupte ich mal so.

----------

## py-ro

Ook, Windows bootet, jetzt ist mein Stolz ein wenig verletzt...

----------

## py-ro

Faszinierend, nach der Windows Installation kann ich die Partitionen beliebig manipulieren und es klappt auch mit den Linux-Loadern.. was auch immer das war...

----------

## schmidicom

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> ...auch den 0-Sektor habe ich mit Nullen überschrieben...

 

Vielleicht war diese Löschung nicht ganz so gründlich wie gedacht wodurch Reste vom GPT zurückblieben.

Das ist zumindest der einzige Reim den ich mir jetzt darauf machen könnte.  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

gdisk hatte diese Sachen schon vorher entfernt und, wenn ein MBR erkannt wird, sollten die Reste am Ende der SSD auch keine Rolle spielen. Davon ab hätte schon das ursprungs Setup booten müssen.

Aber mit den Resten an sich hast du Recht, anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären.

----------

